# Aem Intakes



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey, I curious if anyone has noticed this who are using the AEM Brute Force Intake Kits. I had intake kit on car since around October/November. I was looking under the hood today and noticed some marks on my silver intake tube. I looked up under hood itself and saw one of the rubber fins slightly bent over as if the intake tube was pressing against it when hood is closed. The rubber fins are part of the fake air scoops we have on car. I took a towel and wiped the marks off of the intake tube. I know lowet runs an AEM Intake and if anyone else has seen this what have you done to correct this. I may be able to rotate tube just a little bit more so that the bent portion of the intake tube right before the filter doesnt hit. I guess i'm gonna try that first. Any suggestions area welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya - I had similar issue; The tube was rubbing on the hood insulation. I just rotated the tube down and that fixed the problem. Also, the black cage that the filter sits in was just too high and digging into the hood. Cut 1/2 an inch off and all is well. Should be a simple fix... Make sure you MAF is not rubbing or hitting anything too...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Ya - I had similar issue; The tube was rubbing on the hood insulation. I just rotated the tube down and that fixed the problem. Also, the black cage that the filter sits in was just too high and digging into the hood. Cut 1/2 an inch off and all is well. Should be a simple fix... Make sure you MAF is not rubbing or hitting anything too...


Okay thanks, I'm gonna try loosing the one support brace and the clamp near the throttle body and try to rotate it a little. I dont see at all where the heat shield is rubbing the insulation. I double check. I also looked around after seeing that and checked the clearance of the maf sensor/wires/hoses. All else looks good. When wife gets home tonight and after dinner Im gonna try and rotate it a little. Thanks again.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

BTW JNgoat - The hood scoop inserts pop out if you ever decide you want some more down their. I took mine out right after I bought the Goat. 



NJgoat said:


> Okay thanks, I'm gonna try loosing the one support brace and the clamp near the throttle body and try to rotate it a little. I dont see at all where the heat shield is rubbing the insulation. I double check. I also looked around after seeing that and checked the clearance of the maf sensor/wires/hoses. All else looks good. When wife gets home tonight and after dinner Im gonna try and rotate it a little. Thanks again.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Intake*

The Main support for the intake tube that attaches to the heat shield was adjustable. I slid the support down more on the shield, hopefully giving me enough room for clearance. No part of the intake tube or MAF was touching the shield, but for good measure, I placed a piece of rubber edging around the heat shield cut out so that if any vibration occurrs when hood is closed it would protect the intake tube/maf from rubbing on heat shield. Whew, gettin' a little nervouse there for a minute, was thinkin' I had to find another intake or put stock back on!!! 

Oh, and if I take her to the track this summer, i'll remove those hood intake plugs so she will get more air. thanks.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds like you got it nailed!!! I love the AEM, nice and fat, lots of air and a nice sound. Best on the market I think...:cheers



NJgoat said:


> The Main support for the intake tube that attaches to the heat shield was adjustable. I slid the support down more on the shield, hopefully giving me enough room for clearance. No part of the intake tube or MAF was touching the shield, but for good measure, I placed a piece of rubber edging around the heat shield cut out so that if any vibration occurrs when hood is closed it would protect the intake tube/maf from rubbing on heat shield. Whew, gettin' a little nervouse there for a minute, was thinkin' I had to find another intake or put stock back on!!!
> 
> Oh, and if I take her to the track this summer, i'll remove those hood intake plugs so she will get more air. thanks.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Sounds like you got it nailed!!! I love the AEM, nice and fat, lots of air and a nice sound. Best on the market I think...:cheers


Yea, it appears so. I'll check it out after the next time I use the car. Its only the soft rubber that was touching the intake tube anyway. So, even if it continues, I don't see why it would be a problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> BTW JNgoat - The hood scoop inserts pop out if you ever decide you want some more down their. I took mine out right after I bought the Goat.


Does your engine bay get any dirtier/dusty? i was considering popping those out as well...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, what does it look like? I'm not in the the hole look.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Actually no, not at all. I have noticed no Dif. and those rubber doo-hickys don't let much are in. Try a trial run, you can always put them back...



JerseyGoat said:


> Does your engine bay get any dirtier/dusty? i was considering popping those out as well...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Actually no, not at all. I have noticed no Dif. and those rubber doo-hickys don't let much are in. Try a trial run, you can always put them back...


When you pull the plug doo hicky out, the mesh honey comb plastic grill stays put correct?


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

I have and agree. Ithink we all had the same problem with the tube.


----------



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

i had the same problem and everyone has already said what i did to fix the problem, my question now is to me it feels like it lost a power or pickup or something when i put the aem intake in, i dunno if its just me but i talked to my father who has the same car and he said the same thing about a week or so after he put it in, has anyone else has this problem or is it just in our heads??? ha ha thanks!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

evs9684 said:


> i had the same problem and everyone has already said what i did to fix the problem, my question now is to me it feels like it lost a power or pickup or something when i put the aem intake in, i dunno if its just me but i talked to my father who has the same car and he said the same thing about a week or so after he put it in, has anyone else has this problem or is it just in our heads??? ha ha thanks!!


I think its in your head. I added the superchips, then the AEM and Poweraid throttle body spacer. When that was done, I thought the goat hit the pavement even harder. The air rushing in is awesome. Now, with the new Super Flowmaster 44's the seat of your pants dyno says it rocks!!! Im gonna get her dynoed this sring. So the numbers will tell. Hey, has anyone had their goat dynoed after installing the AEM to actually measure the HP increase?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Correct. The honey comb mesh stays. they are not connected in any way...

QUOTE=NJgoat;141217]When you pull the plug doo hicky out, the mesh honey comb plastic grill stays put correct?[/QUOTE]


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Correct. The honey comb mesh stays. they are not connected in any way...
> 
> QUOTE=NJgoat;141217]When you pull the plug doo hicky out, the mesh honey comb plastic grill stays put correct?


[/QUOTE]

Well, that is cool. You probally cant even tell that they are out with the hood closed, since the mesh honeycomb inserts stay on. It should make under the hood temperatures go down as well! I guess you could keep em in the trunk incase you ever get caught out in the rain and pop 'em back in. HMMM, With the upcoming cool spring air, the goat ought to like that fresh air rushing in! Thanks for the info.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Great- I'll add that to my list and pop them out come Spring.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Correct, it's not very noticible when they are out. If you get down to the hood level and look staright in you can see the AEM intake tube, so that's cool. I leave mine out in the winter too and I go through the local wash & shine place, no problems. There is a little bit of water that does get in, but it's only a few drops and nothing near the intake filter. No snow out here in the Bay Area, not sure about keeping them out in that environment:confused




Well, that is cool. You probally cant even tell that they are out with the hood closed, since the mesh honeycomb inserts stay on. It should make under the hood temperatures go down as well! I guess you could keep em in the trunk incase you ever get caught out in the rain and pop 'em back in. HMMM, With the upcoming cool spring air, the goat ought to like that fresh air rushing in! Thanks for the info.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

The goat may see rain once in a great while, but she will never see snow!! I'm sure this spring/summer/fall she will see a little more rain when caught out in it on a nice summer day and how those unpredictable thunderstorms arrive out of no where! I've got to start using her more!!!





PDQ GTO said:


> Correct, it's not very noticible when they are out. If you get down to the hood level and look staright in you can see the AEM intake tube, so that's cool. I leave mine out in the winter too and I go through the local wash & shine place, no problems. There is a little bit of water that does get in, but it's only a few drops and nothing near the intake filter. No snow out here in the Bay Area, not sure about keeping them out in that environment:confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

So you are in Law Enforcement; does the real Mafia still exist in NJ? I know, too many Soprano episodes... Rudy G. cleared most of New York, but curious about NJ...:confused



NJgoat said:


> The goat may see rain once in a great while, but she will never see snow!! I'm sure this spring/summer/fall she will see a little more rain when caught out in it on a nice summer day and how those unpredictable thunderstorms arrive out of no where! I've got to start using her more!!!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> So you are in Law Enforcement; does the real Mafia still exist in NJ? I know, too many Soprano episodes... Rudy G. cleared most of New York, but curious about NJ...:confused


[/QUOTE]

I was told it does. But, who am I?:lol: Down south its just beaches and farms baby!!! Ya know watta mean buddy!?:cool Thats why the call it the garden state, for its rich fertilized soil!!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Please excuse me JNgoat, but I have know idea what you just said? Maybe it's JN talk? Went right over my NORCAL head...



I was told it does. But, who am I?:lol: Down south its just beaches and farms baby!!! Ya know watta mean buddy!?:cool Thats why the call it the garden state, for its rich fertilized soil!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Sounds like you got it nailed!!! I love the AEM, nice and fat, lots of air and a nice sound. Best on the market I think...:cheers


AEM was also the 1st company to make a cold air intake kit with a dry air filter for production cars. They have the largest tube and best filter system on the market,, Mine is insulated to keep the hot air from the radiator from hitting it.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

1.) The mafia does still exist.

2.) Where I live there are only beaches and farms.

3.) THe garden state N e w J e r s e y is know for its farming.

4.) Maybe it is the rich soil/fertilizers-meaning the mafia has been buring bodies around the farms after they kill them up north. It makes good fertilizer.

5.) Oh, and it is Jerzy talk. DA 

6.) Dude surfs up! Is that better. Totally man!





PDQ GTO said:


> Please excuse me JNgoat, but I have know idea what you just said? Maybe it's JN talk? Went right over my NORCAL head...
> 
> 
> 
> I was told it does. But, who am I?:lol: Down south its just beaches and farms baby!!! Ya know watta mean buddy!?:cool Thats why the call it the garden state, for its rich fertilized soil!!!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

i dont think the hood scoops are fake. those rubber parts actually do infact allow air to pass through. u can take those rubber parts under the hood and see for yourself.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

wutanga13x said:


> i dont think the hood scoops are fake. those rubber parts actually do infact allow air to pass through. u can take those rubber parts under the hood and see for yourself.


Yea, I studied mine a little today before taking her out for a spin, and it does appear as if air travels through. Like posted above, they would really open up without the rubber doo hickey thing in there.


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

just be careful with water, small leaves, debris, etc. im guessin thats what their there for.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya, that clears it up for me... Thank you... Doobies & dirty deeds here in the Bay Area.  Pot stores everywhere, blonds with killer boodys and no brians. Everybody gets laid all the time... (I wish)



NJgoat said:


> 1.) The mafia does still exist.
> 
> 2.) Where I live there are only beaches and farms.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

wutanga13x said:


> just be careful with water, small leaves, debris, etc. im guessin thats what their there for.


Yea, i'lll probally leave mine in. I usually not for one taking off a bunch of stuff. The intake was a big step for me after telling myself I was keeping this one stock. Yea, right, I even lied to myself! mods are below.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i also have the aem and i don't see anything like that on mine!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Ehh, just trying to have fun, I have never been to California. One day maybe for a vacation trip out west. :cheers



PDQ GTO said:


> Ya, that clears it up for me... Thank you... Doobies & dirty deeds here in the Bay Area.  Pot stores everywhere, blonds with killer boodys and no brians. Everybody gets laid all the time... (I wish)


[/QUOTE]


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I was only funning with you...:cheers Way too much is lost with the written word these days, sorry... Just out to tear-it-up.


QUOTE=NJgoat;141421]Ehh, just trying to have fun, I have never been to California. One day maybe for a vacation trip out west. 

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

wutanga13x said:


> i dont think the hood scoops are fake. those rubber parts actually do infact allow air to pass through. u can take those rubber parts under the hood and see for yourself.


:agree


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

The hood scoops do work. If you want even more air to get inside your engine compartment, Open the hood & Remove the rubber liner. If you look where the liner was you will see a metal pocket in the hood, Drill several holes in the pocket[ from under the hood ] to allow for more air to enter, be carefull you don't drill through the hood. When complete [ DON'T INSTALL ] the rubber boots. leave them out. or you car try to remove as much material as you can from the lower section of the scoop that is facing the engine, The scoop and rubber fittings are designed to let air in then bounce off the back of the scoop and enter the engine bay. 

:cool


----------

